# Should I take Timi to the ER?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Would I be weird to run Timi to the emergency vet? Something isn't right - she just wants to sleep, if she stands up she just stands in one place, with her tail tucked, won't move. Not even when I almost walked into her, she didn't move. Teaka and I tried to get her to play, and she started shaking.
No vomitting, no diarrhea, no tummy noises - in fact she will take treats if I put them up to her mouth, but she won't come for one from a distance.
If it were Teaka, I would just assume it is tummy trouble, give her some metronidazole and prostora and keep a close eye on her, but because it is Timi, who is never sick, I am feeling a bit panicked, and feeling the urge to run her to the ER like a first time dog mom. Any thoughts?
She is resting on my shoulder as I write this, no obvious distress....


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

TP I would call the vet and explain what's gong on and proceed from there. Pia recently scared me with violenta bout of vomiting and I spoke with a vet tech who helped me decide where to go from there


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, I vote for calling as well to get advice. I would be worried too, it seems odd. It won't cost as much if you go at this time probably than if you have to rush in the middle of the night.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Too late for the regular Vet, it would have to be the emergency place. Honestly, I would feel better if she was vomitingor something, so I knew what was wrong. It is the not knowing that has me worried.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh Tiny I hope she is ok! I would take her in. She is just to little and never acts like this. Better be safe than sorry and worrying your self to death tonight. I will be thinking of you and of course Timi!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

you still can talk to people at the emergency vet, she's acting oddly enough I take her in


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Could her anal glands need to be expressed? I know that seems like a weird diagnosis but Buck was standing with his tail tucked for nearly the whole night recently. He could not get comfortable. I took him in the next day and that's what it was. His abdomen felt fine, so I knew it wasn't bloat. I would take her in.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

It does seem strange, especially since there isn't anything clearly wrong. I say take her in. If you take her and they think it's just a minor thing, then you know and you'll feel better. If you don't take her, and it's something really bad, I'm sure you'd feel awful. I know I would. Better safe than sorry, I think.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I have to agree with others to call or take her in, it sounds very strange for an active healthy dog like Timi


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh one thing to quickly check is to make sure she doesn't have a cling on of any kind on her backside, oh the horror


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Hope it is nothing. Does not sound like timi. I would for sure take her in


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! THAT does not sound normal for Timi! I'm with "I'd rather be safe than sorry" crowd...................


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Waiting for the vet


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been busy all day and just saw this! Please let us know as soon as you have a moment! Thinking of sweet Timi!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

She sounds like she is in some kind of pain. Vet NOW!!
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Nothing found on exam - I am opting for blood work and if that is good, home we go. They offered X-rays but she just isn't a foreign object kind of dog - she will taste anything, but once she sees it isn't food, she will spit it out.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear, so hope she is OK. I forget how old she is? Maybe a minor neurological problem? 

You did the right thing to take her to the vet. Thoughts and prayers for you and Timi.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't like the shaking bit. keep us informed. all crossable body parts crossed for the sake of timi.

ps. would an xray show something other than a swallowed item, as in a growth of some kind? hate scary questions, but just in case...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Oh dear, so hope she is OK. I forget how old she is? Maybe a minor neurological problem?
> 
> 
> 
> You did the right thing to take her to the vet. Thoughts and prayers for you and Timi.



She is two, neuro exam was normal.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

How's she doing now? Jack does the same thing when he has belly pain. (His sensitive belly likes to give him trouble sometimes)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is down getting her $493 worth of blood work.
It must be black poodle night, saw a mini being carried down right after her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> How's she doing now? Jack does the same thing when he has belly pain. (His sensitive belly likes to give him trouble sometimes)



If she had any other signs of stomach upset I would not have been as worried, but nope, not a thing...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Back/neck pain? Any news on the bloodwork yet?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Waiting for blood to be run


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Back/neck pain? Any news on the bloodwork yet?



Nope no pain that the vet or I could find. Timi will yelp if anything hurts her, she is not the stoic type of dog...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! This is scary! Poor Timi! Poor you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my I am sorry to see that you are having such a hugely worrisome evening. I just got home from my night class, ate a little supper and checked in here. I hope you get a clear answer that offers good news.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, dear, what a worry. Know that feeling well.

My prayers are with you.

Cathy


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Has Timi been able to go potty? That would require her moving and she did not want to move.

I am glad you took her to the vet. Hope they give her something for the pain if the blood tests are not definitive cauz it sounds like she is in pain to me.

Last time I had a poodle that did not want to move, he was having an allergic reaction to a vaccination.

Hope Timi feels better soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well we are home, and she just drank down her dinner and is trying to steal Teaka's. They only findings were slight dehydration, but not enough to cause the symptoms.
You know now I am wondering if it might he been the Orijen food Teaka got really bad diarrhea from it, so I stopped giving it to her. Timi seemed fine with it, so I gave it to her again last night, maybe it upset her stomach, without causing overt symptoms. Anyhow, all seems well, and I thank you all very much for your support, it really helps to have like minded friends to talk it through with!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad she seems to be feeling better. I hope she doesn't do that again. Naughty girl to scare you (and all of us) like that.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Timi, you are my friend and I want you to feel better. You helped me learn not to be a barking yelling poodle. I need you to be well so you can teach me more stuff. Feel better soon. I am sending you and your mom a big hug.

Love,
Noelle


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! What a relief!!!! Yay Timi!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks all! I wanted so bad to not be the neurotic mama who goes running to the ER for nothing lol, but at least we can sleep well tonight ?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW!!! TG She's fine!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a relief - I am so glad she is OK. I am a great believer in better safe than sorry, and the importance of peace of mind.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well at least I learned that I was not adding enough water to her food - this girl almost never drinks on her own, so she pretty much gets soup for meals - now I will start dividing her food into three bowls of water a day instead of two, at least I got that bit of knowledge for my money!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> i don't like the shaking bit. keep us informed. all crossable body parts crossed for the sake of timi.
> 
> ps. would an xray show something other than a swallowed item, as in a growth of some kind? hate scary questions, but just in case...



If it had been Teaka at age 14, I would have gone further with X-rays and ultrasound, but for a two year old, who will work hard to spit out any non food thing that gets into her mouth, I didn't think that it was worth putting her through it. If there had been anything off in her bloodwork other than dehydration, I might have reconsidered.
Anyhow, it seems to have passed, let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hold old is the orijen? is it possible that there's stomach upsetting bacteria? it's a shame we can't just throw some into an all-purpose tester to find out if there's some unpleasant bacteria hiding.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

So relieved it was nothing big!

This is when we wish they could talk and tell you "Mom I jumped wrong and hurt my paw" or whatever....


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so glad Timi is okay now ! As as you say, you learned something important, at least. Mama can relax, now ! Have a great day TP !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

ApricotsRock said:


> This is when we wish they could talk and tell you "Mom I jumped wrong and hurt my paw" or whatever....


Absolutely! Even if it is just "I need to poo and I can't!". I feel so helpless when mine stare at me, willing me to understand the problem and sort it out. Watching body language and reactions gets you far enough to worry, but all too often not far enough to know what to do about it!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Phew! Glad she is ok! We have also had trouble with Orijen in the past. Very rich food for some tummies!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She is down getting her $493 worth of blood work.
> It must be black poodle night, saw a mini being carried down right after her.


Shoo! Isn't it amazing the cost of things for dogs?

I'm looking into getting mini horses, so I called a vet to see if I could even swing the costs (annual vaccines plus "floating" their teeth). I was expecting into the thousands, because if it costs $1000 for a dental on my 4 pound chihuahua here, surely horse costs have to be exorbitant, right? they're a lot bigger!

Nope, $50. LOL. 

Anyway, just a goofy comment from me. I'm SO glad Timi is ok, I worried about her last night!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Glad to hear Timi is okay


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That 's great news. Little stinker just keeping you on your toes, wasn't she?

Have a very pleasant day!

VQ


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well that was scary. Glad Timi is feeling better.

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> Absolutely! Even if it is just "I need to poo and I can't!". I feel so helpless when mine stare at me, willing me to understand the problem and sort it out. Watching body language and reactions gets you far enough to worry, but all too often not far enough to know what to do about it!



Isn't that the truth! Sometimes it takes a village to figure out what is bothering them, and sometimes you never do figure it out!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> hold old is the orijen? is it possible that there's stomach upsetting bacteria? it's a shame we can't just throw some into an all-purpose tester to find out if there's some unpleasant bacteria hiding.



The expiration date is 2017, but thank you for making me think about that and fish it out of the trash. Think I am going to call the company and ask them if there was a batch issue.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Could have been an issue with the batch, or just that it was to rich for your little tiny kids. Most stores will take back food for a dog "getting sick" on it, or for almost any reason. You get a refund and the store gets reimbursed by the vendor. We got lots of returns on foods, sick dogs, dog won't eat it, etc. we ALWAYS got refunded by the vendor and we always refunded to the customer.

I am just glad Timi is OK.

VQ


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Whew, so glad darling Timi is okay!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Could have been an issue with the batch, or just that it was to rich for your little tiny kids. Most stores will take back food for a dog "getting sick" on it, or for almost any reason. You get a refund and the store gets reimbursed by the vendor. We got lots of returns on foods, sick dogs, dog won't eat it, etc. we ALWAYS got refunded by the vendor and we always refunded to the customer.
> 
> I am just glad Timi is OK.
> 
> VQ



Got it online, so really would not be worth me shipping back, but I left a message at Orijen, maybe they will do something.
But I tell you, if that food is too rich for perfect Timi, I don't know who it isn't too rich for. They do absolutely fine with Ziwipeak, Primal, and Northwest Naturals, and previously on Stella and Chewy's.
Timi is still a little off today - would seem perfectly normal to anyone else, but I know that she isn't up to her usual level of intensity. I gave her a prostora too today, hopefully that will help.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just read your post TP, so glad she is ok, those little ones scare me to death. If Cayenne is cold she will stand and shake. I ask are you cold, she turns and runs to the bedroom, where I keep her clothes


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Just read your post TP, so glad she is ok, those little ones scare me to death. If Cayenne is cold she will stand and shake. I ask are you cold, she turns and runs to the bedroom, where I keep her clothes



Aww, she is good at telling you what she needs. This was the first time that I have ever seen Timi shake, which is why it was so concerning. Teaka will do it any time that she does not feel in the least bit right.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You absolutely did the right thing taking her to the ER vet. Even before PetPlan we took our dog in for the peace of mind factor. In 40 years, only two times was it ever a false alarm. Glad Timi is feeling better!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> You absolutely did the right thing taking her to the ER vet. Even before PetPlan we took our dog in for the peace of mind factor. In 40 years, only two times was it ever a false alarm. Glad Timi is feeling better!



Oh, looking back, well before Petplan, I took my dogs in for hundreds of false alarms over the years. Honestly, the only times that there was really something bad going on, I was not uncertain like I was yesterday, there wasn't any doubt. And I have also had several horrible instances where taking them in did more harm than good. Which is why I really try hard not to be too quick to run to the Vet, but Timi being relatively new, I wasn't really sure where her threshold of seriousness is yet... Perhaps she is a dog who gets really overwhelmed when she does not feel 100 percent, and that was just the first time that she ever felt that way.
Speaking of Petplan - I just realized that Timi had very bad timing - her policy renews in 3 days, so if we want to check the dehydration again, it will be another deductible! Oh well, I know The real reason I have it is for the huge bills, but I do get a kick out of it when I manage to get them to cover the little bills as well lol!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I read your post then skipped to the end to read the happy ending before making my way through all. So relieved that she is OK. I am overly cautious and go to the vet if I have the slightest suspicion that something is wrong. I think you have to with a toy. They are so tiny things can go South fast. I am so relieved she is OK. My heart sank when I saw your first post.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Darn it, it is starting up again - not as bad as last night where she is afraid to move, but very low key, clingy and trembly. She is peeing and pooping and eating like normal (added even more water to her food). What on earth could it be!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Could it be a sound, like a smoke detector beep?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you think maybe she's still just a bit under the weather from whatever was bothering her (food and/or dehydration), and now she feels worse having been up most of the day? I know when I get sick, I tend to feel much worse at night, especially when I start feeling better and overdo it. 

Also, it can take a couple of days to bounce back once you've been dehydrated (I speak from experience, working outside in the FL heat).


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Same time of day? Has something changed in the environment? Neighbors/ sounds/ smells? Food change? 

Or maybe you do need to change up the kibble a bit...

Please try not to worry too much; you got a good check up yesterday...but watch carefully...


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh no not again!!!! She sure knows how to up the worry factor! I was sooo happy to be able to post how happy I was to hear she was feeling better and now she is starting up again!!!! Oh my, it makes me worry and Im all the way over here! I hope she is cuddled up to you and feeling alright! 
Message to Timi: Timi we love you and worry about you and your tiny little self! Please feel better quick! 
Love Stella


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Could it be a sound, like a smoke detector beep?



No sounds, anyhow sounds only bother Teaka, not Super Timi.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

FireStorm said:


> Do you think maybe she's still just a bit under the weather from whatever was bothering her (food and/or dehydration), and now she feels worse having been up most of the day? I know when I get sick, I tend to feel much worse at night, especially when I start feeling better and overdo it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it can take a couple of days to bounce back once you've been dehydrated (I speak from experience, working outside in the FL heat).



Thank you for telling me that about the dehydration - I did not know that, and the Vet didn't think it was bad enough to cause the symptoms, but maybe she was wrong about that...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Same time of day? Has something changed in the environment? Neighbors/ sounds/ smells? Food change?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing that I can think of changed, and she is on the same foods as usual, minus the one that may have been the culprit.
Even though her stools are perfect, I gave her a prostora this morning, and that stuff has taken care of the diarrhea that Teaka got from the food, so if it is a lesser form of the same issue, it should have helped her.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope she is back to normal tomorrow, perhaps it is a lingering effect from dehydration.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Did vet check her blood glucose? I have heard of similar symptoms with low blood sugar?

Hope she feels better soon!


Bebe


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BeBe67 said:


> Did vet check her blood glucose? I have heard of similar symptoms with low blood sugar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it was 80 with normal range being 75 -120


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh no!Something is wrong somewhere....You know your dog,you know what I mean.I think Timi needs to looked at & if no answers can be found or not taken seriously then another Dr.may be in order.My Bentley Burger & Clair puppy say Get well soon Timi!Ruff ruff.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

How's she doing now? 

Can you cook a bland chicken/rice for a while and see if her belly needs a break? 

Is the prostora a probiotic? Purely anecdotal here, but when I was taking them because of long term antibiotics for Lyme disease, those things gave me a belly ache something fierce. 

Maybe just home cooked chicken and rice for a week and see how she does with that?

Hope she's doing better!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> How's she doing now?
> 
> 
> Is the prostora a probiotic? Purely anecdotal here, but when I was taking them because of long term antibiotics for Lyme disease, those things gave me a belly ache something fierce.


Boy, you got that right! I can't use probiotics either. Big time rumbling in my gut and a whopper of a belly ache. 

Hoping Timi is her perky self again quickly!

VQ


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Speaking as a type 1 diabetic, a blood sugar of 80 can make me feel shaky and weak. And, just because Timi was 80 when the vet tested her, does not mean it wasn't lower before. My diabetic dog April would also show signs of low blood sugar in the normal range, if her blood sugar was dropping rapidly. Weird shaking, similar time of day, BG of 80? Sounds like possible hypoglycemia. 

If she acts shaky again tonight (I obviously hope she doesn't, but if she does), offer Timi a sugary snack. Nothing too much, but something like a butter cookie, chunk of a powdered sugar doughnut, or a bit of graham cracker. Wait 10 minutes. If it was low blood sugar, she would start acting normally immediately.

Hopefully this post is completely useless to you, TP. Just, thought I'd put that information out there.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Speaking as a type 1 diabetic, a blood sugar of 80 can make me feel shaky and weak. And, just because Timi was 80 when the vet tested her, does not mean it wasn't lower before. My diabetic dog April would also show signs of low blood sugar in the normal range, if her blood sugar was dropping rapidly. Weird shaking, similar time of day, BG of 80? Sounds like possible hypoglycemia.
> 
> If she acts shaky again tonight (I obviously hope she doesn't, but if she does), offer Timi a sugary snack. Nothing too much, but something like a butter cookie, chunk of a powdered sugar doughnut, or a bit of graham cracker. Wait 10 minutes. If it was low blood sugar, she would start acting normally immediately.
> 
> Hopefully this post is completely useless to you, TP. Just, thought I'd put that information out there.


That's good advise.

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, good food for thought on the probiotics and the blood sugar. 
I think that I am just going to have Timi take it easy over the weekend and if things still are not right take her to her regular vet next week. The emergency vet is nearby if things get more acute again.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I do believe that Timi is beginning to "power -up" - not back to Super Timi mode just yet, but definitely seeing increased energy and activity!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Timi! Go Timi! Go! I am cheering for you to be back to Super Timi soon.
Love,
Noelle


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Go Timi! Go Timi! Go! I am cheering for you to be back to Super Timi soon.
> Love,
> Noelle



Aww, thank you!?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry Timi has been feeling unwell and giving you such a scare. This reminds me of Ari's medical problems which were never really fully understood, but Ari did get better.

Hope it was the bad food and Timi continues to get back to full strength.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Good to hear she's powering up again. Yay, Timi!

Now we need to figure out what her kryptonite is and avoid it in future.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Good to hear she's powering up again. Yay, Timi!
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to figure out what her kryptonite is and avoid it in future.



I am betting that it was the Orijen tundra, but I am having an impulse to throw out every food and chew that we have just in case.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Tail tucked is a red flag for me.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles, I missed so much here during the week, especially including Timi's troubles. I'm so sorry for the scare you all have been through. The comments about hypoglycemia make sense to me.

Maybe the Orijen wasn't as stick-to-the-ribs as your other foods if it was a blood sugar thing. I'm finding the Canine Caviar I ordered thanks to a post at PF is a fine food for Oliver, but it doesn't stay with him as long as the other food I was feeding, and he's ravenous well before the next meal (he gets two meals per day about 12 hours apart).

All good thoughts your Super Timi is soon feeling super again!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

West U said:


> Tail tucked is a red flag for me.



Yes, for some dogs it would not be a big deal, but Timi is very expressive with her tail, and this may have been the first time that she ever had it tucked for more than a second.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Tiny Poodles, I missed so much here during the week, especially including Timi's troubles. I'm so sorry for the scare you all have been through. The comments about hypoglycemia make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am thinking that there was some kind of bacteria in the food - they had not totally changed to it, just had it for dinner, got their other foods for breakfast, as well as their usual treats in between, and Teaka who normally has a very solid stomach got bad diarrhea from it. 
Anyhow, Timi seems to be better, and I am going to try them both without Prostora today and see how they do!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fingers crossed all is well now...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Hope both pups are a-ok!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Hope both pups are a-ok!



I think that Timi is back to normal, at least she seems so, I am going to wait a couple of days to fully test her at the dog park, and one normal poop from Teaka so far.
I have not so far been very happy with the response from Orijen - they are impossible to reach by phone, so 
I have sent them an email.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder if the fire situation is affecting them, Tiny Poodles. They are in Alberta province, not all that far south of Fort McMurray. It could take some time to reach them possibly, depending.

ETA: Orijen was too rich for my Tpoo's tummy, but the cat one does great for my cat. First thing each morning he gets a little mound of Orijen kibble as a treat. So these things vary from one pet to the next, I'm sure. Though of course any manufacturer can end up with kibble problems.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> I wonder if the fire situation is affecting them, Tiny Poodles. They are in Alberta province, not all that far south of Fort McMurray. It could take some time to reach them possibly, depending.
> 
> ETA: Orijen was too rich for my Tpoo's tummy, but the cat one does great for my cat. First thing each morning he gets a little mound of Orijen kibble as a treat. So these things vary from one pet to the next, I'm sure. Though of course any manufacturer can end up with kibble problems.



This wasn't kibble, it was the freeze dried raw. If it had been one dog, 
I would have just written if off to not agreeing with them, but two dogs,that is a little more suspect. And if it is "too rich" for Timi, then I don't know who it isn't too rich for - never found a human or dog food that didn't agree with her before this!
I think they said that they are giving out free food to the pets affected by the fires, so not directly affected, but helping.
What I find disturbing is that their voicemail warns that they only have a staff of four in the customer service dept, and then they message that they left 8 hors later telling me to call back the same voicemail number warned that they only have a staff of two. If they don't have the staffing to receive complaints, how will they ever know and do something about a problem batch? Perhaps a hundred people already tried to notify them about a problem with this batch, but were thwarted just as I am being?!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, of course, my error! You do feed the raw. Yes, it would be ideal if they could take your call right away. Yikes.

Very happy it seems like both girls are improving.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> This wasn't kibble, it was the freeze dried raw. If it had been one dog,
> I would have just written if off to not agreeing with them, but two dogs,that is a little more suspect. And if it is "too rich" for Timi, then I don't know who it isn't too rich for - never found a human or dog food that didn't agree with her before this!
> I think they said that they are giving out free food to the pets affected by the fires, so not directly affected, but helping.
> What I find disturbing is that their voicemail warns that they only have a staff of four in the customer service dept, and then they message that they left 8 hors later telling me to call back the same voicemail number warned that they only have a staff of two. If they don't have the staffing to receive complaints, how will they ever know and do something about a problem batch? Perhaps a hundred people already tried to notify them about a problem with this batch, but were thwarted just as I am being?!




If you can give me the lot number and date code from the bag I can call my Champion rep directly tomorrow and see if he knows of any other issues.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> If you can give me the lot number and date code from the bag I can call my Champion rep directly tomorrow and see if he knows of any other issues.



I emailed them this photo - easier than trying o copy all of those numbers!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well they called me back today and of course said that they have had no complaints on the food, and that it tested fine.
They offered to send coupons for free bags of their other two varieties, but I just don't know if I want to risk it.
Has anybody else tried their freeze dried raw and had their poodles do well on it? My gut tells me that if my girls cannot handle the food, something is wrong with it, they both normally have iron stomachs and they are fine with three other brands of freeze dried raw. I just don't know if it is worth risking another scare and hundreds in vet bills for $60 of free food...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would ask if they can be sure it's a more recent batch, at least. i think problems tend to run by batches unless there is something seriously wrong at the factory.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> i would ask if they can be sure it's a more recent batch, at least. i think problems tend to run by batches unless there is something seriously wrong at the factory.



It is coupons, for the two other varieties of freeze dried raw that they make, they are not sending me the actual food.
I am wondering if it was not contaminated, if maybe it was the tripe in it. That is the only ingredient that they have never had before. But I have never heard anyone say that tripe is a problematic food -raw feeders always seem to rave about it?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i gave my dog green tripe once (forget which brand) and he refused to eat it. on the other hand, he would eat lightly boiled tripe, no seasoning of any kind. maybe try something without the tripe?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Dumb question. 

Since they gave you coupons for free food, and if you're not going to use them, could you get the food anyway and donate it to a shelter or something? 

Just a random weird thought.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I've fed the freeze dried to multiple dogs and all have done well. Even when my last dane had a giant intestinal tumour and had chronic diarrhea because of it he had an almost normal poop after I let him eat the entire bag of freeze dried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't. I had no success feeding orijen, results were diarrhea in al four of my dogs. 

I've also heard many others complain about it. The food is a nice idea but just way too rich for the average dog


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Honestly I wouldn't. I had no success feeding orijen, results were diarrhea in al four of my dogs.
> 
> I've also heard many others complain about it. The food is a nice idea but just way too rich for the average dog



Was it the freeze dried? Seems to me that most people mention kibble as being problematic?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Another thanks to Petplan - a check for the full amount, minus our $200 deductible is on the way! I had wondered if they would consider it a true emergency and cover it at 100% or only cover it at 80% at the specialty hospital rate, because it did not turn out to be "life and death". But as always, Petplan made the decision in favor of the consumer - they understood that I couldn't know if it was an emergency until she was seen by the Vet!
And they even paid $35 for Prostora - love how they cover over the counter things - I am beginning to think that Teaka is going to need to stay on it long term, which would come to $70 per month X 12! Just that alone will tip the balance to where Petplan is paying me more than I pay them just for that and her heart check-ups!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Honestly I wouldn't. I had no success feeding orijen, results were diarrhea in al four of my dogs.
> 
> I've also heard many others complain about it. The food is a nice idea but just way too rich for the average dog




I think the main reason that people have issues with Orijen kibble is that they over feed. It is a rich food, so feeding too much will definitely cause loose stools, but I have customers with dogs ranging from toy poodle puppies to senior Great Danes on it and doing well. For example, by 60lb doodle mutt eats a cup a day and my 130lb Dane eats less than four cups a day. 95% of dogs won't eat as much as the bag says to, the feeding guidelines are based on intact high energy dogs since a food company can be held responsible if a dog starves but not if a dog gets fat.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

For the free food I would ask my vet what she thought on my next visit. If the vet thinks it is OK I would not feed a whole meal but use it as a treat or something part of a meal.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> For the free food I would ask my vet what she thought on my next visit. If the vet thinks it is OK I would not feed a whole meal but use it as a treat or something part of a meal.



She does have an appointment next week.
But I have to tell you, I only gave them half a patty each for maybe three days for dinner. They had their usual foods the rest of the day... It was not that big a change.
They certainly didn't get into anything, and they hadn't even left the house because I was getting over a cold...


----------

